# Working Abroad - Spouse leave implications



## snoop1 (12 Jan 2010)

Hi,

(I'm not sure if this is the correct forum or not.)

I am looking at the possibility of working overseas for about 18months - it would be set up from my current employer as a secondment/assignment to a partner company, so from my own point of view, my HR department will advice and assist in these matters.

However, my wife (and family) are planning to accompany me for most of this period.  My wife works for the local authority, and is expecting a baby in July.  Our plan is that she will take a mixture of annual leave, maternity leave (paid & unpaid) and paternal leave to allow her be off work for about 15 months.  What are the implications of her living overseas for that period of time while still recieving payment (during maternity leave) and still being effectively employed throughout?  Are we no longer entitled to child benefit, etc.  Are there any implications to her work contract etc.  
At this stage we just want to identify if there are any significant issues with this plan, as I will not move overseas unless the family can relocate.  

thanks


----------

